# [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?



## Raz3r (24. Juni 2010)

*[Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*

Hi,

ich habe eben mein iPhone 3GS mit dem iPhone OS4 geupdatet.

Wie kann ich da mehrere Apps öffnen?
Also Multitasking?

mfg
Raz3r


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*

Einfach 2 mal auf den Home Button drücken.
Dann erscheint unten eine Leiste mit Apps die man zuletzt benutzt hat.

Die Apps müssen Multitasking aber auch unterstützen und da iOS4 gerade erst rausgekommen ist wirds wohl noch was dauern.


----------



## Raz3r (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*

Ah... ok thx. 

Also meine Apps haben alle funktioniert die ich gerade getestet habe.

Zum Beispiel iLiga klappt wunderbar, sowie ICQ ect...


----------



## Raz3r (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*

Einziges Manko, wenn ich mim ipod (auf dem iPhone) höre und dann zB iLiga öffne hört ipod auf Musik abzuspielen.


----------



## DAEF13 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*

Ich habe 'nen iPod touch 2G (MB). Bei dem geht es zumindest

Und das mit dem Multitasking blicke ich auch nicht so ganz...

Also doppelklick, und die App läuft weiter, ein einfacher klick "minimiert" die App dann.
Einfach klick, die App wird beendet, aber als häufig verwendete Apps in der Multitaskingleiste angezeigt...

Sollte ich mal wieder etwas am touch ändern, wird Multitasking auf jedenfall wieder deaktiviert.
Backgrounder/Pro Switcher sind einfach die bessere Lösung...


----------



## Klutten (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*

Die Diskussion über Jailbreaks gehört nicht in dieses Forum! Entweder ihr haltet euch daran, oder wir müssen etwas konkreter werden.


----------



## ich558 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*

@Klutten: Mittlerweile heißt es doch auf jeder Webside, dass das jailbreaken an sich nicht illegal ist solange man sich nicht des alternativen Appstores bedient.
(man muss doch nicht gleich den ganzen Post löschen oder?)

@topic: Habe heute das neue Google Earth Update geladen. Wenn ich es starte, es eine Weile geladen hat und dann per einfachen Klick beendet wird, wird es beim nächten Start sofort, ohne Ladezeit vortgesetzt. Das sollte doch eigentlich nur beim Doppelklick so sein. Ist das bei auch auch so?


----------



## DAEF13 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*

Hmm, ich werde es gleich mal testen.
Aber eigentlich sollte es, wie du schon sagtest, nur beim Doppelklick so sein....

War es Google Earth Version 3.0?

Bei mir lädt es ganz normal, auch wenn ich es zuvor normal beendet habe...


----------



## ich558 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*

Komisch.
Wie siehts bei dir mit dem Appstore aus? Läd der beim einfachklick wieder ganz normal oder ist er, wie bei mir, sofort da?
Morgen werde ich mal das Gerät Wiederherstellen. Mal schauen ob sich was ändert.


----------



## DAEF13 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*

Auch der Appstore lädt ganz normal, es geht nur ein wenig schneller...


----------



## Raz3r (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*

Wenn ich Technobase höre mit dem TB-App und ich dann doppel klicke um zb den taschenrechner zu öffnen läuft die Musik auch nicht weiter erst wenn ich wieder auf das TB-App gehe und auf Play drücke läufts weiter.

Wenn das die Funktion sein soll hätten Apple die auch weglassen können.


----------



## DAEF13 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*

Mach am besten mal eine Wiederherstellung.
Was hast du eigentlich für ein iPhone/iPod?

€dit: iPhone 3GS stimmts?


----------



## Raz3r (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Mach am besten mal eine Wiederherstellung.
> Was hast du eigentlich für ein iPhone/iPod?
> 
> €dit: iPhone 3GS stimmts?



Jop hab ein 3GS. 
Haste sicher ausm Sysprofil. Oder? 

Wiederherstellung währ aber ein ziehmlicher Zeitaufwand.
Gibts keine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*



Raz3r schrieb:


> Jop hab ein 3GS.
> Haste sicher ausm Sysprofil. Oder?



Erwischt



> Wiederherstellung währ aber ein ziehmlicher Zeitaufwand.
> Gibts keine andere Möglichkeit?



Ich wüsste auch nicht, was sonst noch helfen könnte.
Ob die Wiederherstellung überhaupt etwas bring weiß ich auch nicht, aber versuchen kann man es ja mal.


----------



## Raz3r (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste auch nicht, was sonst noch helfen könnte.
> Ob die Wiederherstellung überhaupt etwas bring weiß ich auch nicht, aber versuchen kann man es ja mal.



OOOOODER vielleicht ist das App nicht mit dem neuen OS 4 kompatible, weil
das basiert noch auf dem OS 3.

Mit dem Ipod und dem Safari funzt es so wie es sein soll.


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mit iPhone OS 4 mehr Apps öffnen, wie?*



Raz3r schrieb:


> OOOOODER vielleicht ist das App nicht mit dem neuen OS 4 kompatible, weil
> das basiert noch auf dem OS 3.
> 
> Mit dem Ipod und dem Safari funzt es so wie es sein soll.



Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht...
Dann müssen wir halt mal auf Aktualisierungen warten.


----------

